# Equipment for Sale



## bejausa

Have 3 sweepers and a dump truck for sale (with western plow).

Please visit our site: http://www.bejausa.com/EquipmentSale.html

Call our office 859-881-8435 or email: [email protected] if you've got questions.

Serious offers considered. Thanks for looking.


----------

